# digital vibrance for NVIDIA Graphics



## bruce_ferreira (May 17, 2005)

Hey guys need some info please. My girlfriend has a Powerbook G4 with a Nvidia Graphic card, don´t know which one but it is a Nvidia. Does anyone know if in mac it supports the Digital Vibrance ??? i use here in windows the Digital Vibrance, it makes colors really nice......


----------



## Viro (May 17, 2005)

No, but you can play with the color profiles in the Display settings. Probably does the same thing as Digital Vibrance.


----------

